# OUCH



## ronhalling (Nov 6, 2017)

*Got tagged by the Male Spotty today when i decided it was cleaning time, now getting tagged was not so bad but where it got me "WAS" i have never been got on the sensitive skin of the mid Bicep before and don't ever want to be again, it bloody hurt. Where is the most sensitive place you all have been got, supporting evidence would be nice. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling-



*


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Nov 6, 2017)

Looks a bit tender Ron


----------



## ronhalling (Nov 6, 2017)

That's 1 way of describing it m8 lol  ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling-


----------



## Bl69aze (Nov 6, 2017)

The worst and only place I’ve been bit is by my male coastal adult on the middle knuckle of my middle 3 fingers on right hand, hurt pretty bad and was super sore to move for over3months, this happened twice, one was a feeding bite when he missed the rat and tongs and went for my fingers, the other time I was trying something I heard from a reptile guy i know about getting a snake off a log so he doesn’t keep wrapping it.

Pictures will be coming when I get home


----------



## Yellowtail (Nov 6, 2017)

I've been bitten by everything but the worst bite I have had by far was from a white cockatoo, one I rescued after some kids with slingshots attacked a group of them. I wrapped the only one still alive in my shirt and the poor thing no doubt in severe panic and pain clamped it's beak on my thumb penetrating the nail and deep into the fleshy part. It would not let go and any attempt to pull away made it bite harder so I figured the damage was done so just gritted my teeth until I walked about 500 metres out of the bush and got some help holding the bird while I unfastened it's beak (No one was keen to help). Took months to recover and lost the nail, worst thing was the birds injuries were too bad and it was all for nothing but you have to try. Sorry no photos.


----------



## SpottedPythons (Nov 6, 2017)

Kids these days... that's sick.


----------



## Scutellatus (Nov 6, 2017)

Bl69aze said:


> The worst and only place I’ve been bit is by my male coastal adult on the middle knuckle of my middle 3 fingers on right hand, hurt pretty bad and was super sore to move for over3months, this happened twice, one was a feeding bite when he missed the rat and tongs and went for my fingers, the other time I was trying something I heard from a reptile guy i know about getting a snake off a log so he doesn’t keep wrapping it.
> 
> Pictures will be coming when I get home


What was it the 'reptile guy' told you to do?


----------



## Yellowtail (Nov 6, 2017)

SpottedPythons said:


> Kids these days... that's sick.



Yeah takes a real hero to shoot a friendly cockatoo with a slingshot, If I'd caught the bastards I would be posting this on a prison computer.


----------



## Bl69aze (Nov 6, 2017)

Scutellatus said:


> What was it the 'reptile guy' told you to do?


Rub/tap the tip of his tail lightly, but he freaked out and bit me


----------



## pinefamily (Nov 6, 2017)

No photos, but the most tender spot would be an ackie bite in the soft flesh between my thumb and index finger.
I think all bites tend to tickle at the time though.
That does look like a doozy, Ron.


----------



## azzmilan (Nov 6, 2017)

Nice love bite 

Have had lots of close calls. Worst injury was due to a box thorn which splintered off into my thumb. For months it was in my thumb, painless thankfully, but one day I was absently scratching my thumb, which resulted in the splinter becoming exposed. Pull it out of my thumb and it was close to two inches covered in blunk,gunk and other bodily fluids.


----------



## danyjv (Nov 7, 2017)

ronhalling said:


> *Got tagged by the Male Spotty today when i decided it was cleaning time, now getting tagged was not so bad but where it got me "WAS" i have never been got on the sensitive skin of the mid Bicep before and don't ever want to be again, it bloody hurt. Where is the most sensitive place you all have been got, supporting evidence would be nice. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling-
> 
> 
> View attachment 321823
> *



I got bitten there tonight by my 3 year old boy( human not snake)Very sensitive spot . 
Felt allot worse then it looked. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

